# Jurassic park operation genesis



## Namari (Jan 21, 2011)

alright, i've looked through the other threads and either it was a different situation than mine, or it was gibberish to me so im asking for help myself.

i have windows XP. it's not a laptop, and i don't know much else about it.


The game installs just fine, and i can get into the program without trouble. the problems come in when i attempt to play one of the selections. if i try freeform, i can design my island and then press start before it kicks me off to my desktop and gives me an error message. if i select either tutorials or missions, it will allow me to play one through. and whether i beat it or not, if i attempt to play another, it kicks me to the desktop. 
which confuses the crud out of me but that's not the issue lol.

i've attempted going into the setup thingie and changing the preferences so it's compatible to windows 98 as has been sugested in a few others i saw. i attempted to run it as an adminitrator, but it needs a password and i don't know it. i've uninstalled it and tried reinstalling it, and i've restarted the computer. obviously none of these have worked. 

thank you for listening, and i hope i can get this solved since i played this game on someones elses computer YEARS ago, and have just aquired it for myself recently and am dying to play something other than a mission or tutorial.

~Namari


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Namari and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would try and find the password for the admin, as that might help you out a bit.

Also, what's the error message?


----------



## Namari (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks ^.^

The error message is the simJP.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. then it continues about sending microsoft the error report which i've done.

where does one get the admin password? we got the computer second hand and i never even knew computers had that.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Ugghhh...  I do not know of a way to get the admin password. You may have to do a clean copy of windows so you can set the pc up with you being the admin. That is if you have the disks for it.


----------



## Namari (Jan 21, 2011)

*sighs* i do have the disks, and that's what my friend said that we may have to do as a last resort. lets save that for the plan if all else fails. hopefully we can find a way around it, otherwise thankfully we haven't had the computer for long so if i can fit the few documents i have onto my flashdrive, all i'll lose is all my game data. though that'll suck.


----------



## Namari (Jan 21, 2011)

... does anyone have the game where it works? if so can one of those people please put up a downloadable saved game of the regular island and one of the site b with nothing done on it yet? if i can get one of each i can pretty much play the game without ever needing to have it fully work...


----------



## Namari (Jan 21, 2011)

*sigh* great, thanks for the help. i went elsewhere and figured out how to go into the data files and modify things. so i made one of the missons able to have more stuff and although the game still doesn't fully work, this is better than it was. seems like this is the best im going to get since nobody knows how to fix it.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Log into your account go to start/run 

type cmd press enter

in the black screen type: net user administrator <new pass>

at <new pass> you will type the wanted password for the administrator acount

then press enter.

you can login to administrator account with the pass you have set it to.

Then you can try running it as Administrator, i do not know unfortunatly how to solve this issue, ive given up on it last time i tryed it and actually you are not the only one with problems, i think its a huge coding flaw in the game itself that is giving everybody all these issues on it.


----------



## Namari (Jan 21, 2011)

alright, tried this. 
when i typed in net user administrator by itself it gave me a list of info
when i tried net user adminitrator both with and without a space between it and <new pass> it told me it wasn't the right...ah crud, can't remember what it said but it started with an s. syntax or something similar?

when i put in net user administrator (with and without space) with my desired password in the <> it still told me the same thing.

i wasn't quite sure what to do with your instructions though i tried my best, with no results. im not sure what im doing wrong, im not misspelling anything, and in the administrator info it did say the password was changable.

frustsrating.


----------



## ajim10 (Oct 1, 2011)

hello .... I also have a problem which I can only play once JPOG he said simjp.exe stopwork ........... ....... help me please ..... .. anyway this is the greatest game I have never met ......
ray::grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Start a new thread, list your complete specs and the issue.


----------



## Lamalas (Aug 11, 2012)

hello, i hope that i will get some kind of answer for my question on this. i know this is an old game and what not, just trying to get it to work. i installed the game, it starts up fine but when i go to free form games, i pick an island and click start game, it will load to about 80%-90% and just stop. the game will freeze, and i get this error message about how this thing called "TRenderD3DInterface" is not working and the game shuts down. i have been searching for a while and tried the compatibility switch to all of the other versions of windows to see if any of them would work. tried the administrator thing. even got the 3D Analyzer va2.34 and followed those based off of like 7 youtube vids. always to the same result. same message pops up and the game stops running. i have reinstalled as well. my PC is WAY newer than the recommended specs for the game, so i know i have no problems there. do you guys know of any possible fixes that i can do to get this game running again? thanks in advance.


----------

